# Congés maternité assistante maternelle



## Liloo (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
L’assistante maternelle de mon fils est en congés maternité jusqu’à fin novembre. Or nous devions rompre le contrat d’un commun accord fin août du fait que mon fils rentre à l’école. D’ailleurs le contrat de l’assistante maternelle remplaçante se termine fin juillet avant mes congés d’été. 
Est il possible de rompre le contrat à fin août comme prévu malgré son congé maternité ? 
Je vous remercie 
Élise


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
non, elle est en protection absolu toute notification de rupture pendant le congés maternité est illégal, vous devrez attendre la fin de son congés maternité pour lui envoyer le courrier de licenciement et vous devrez payer le préavis


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Ne pas oublier non plus les 10 semaines de protection. Comme pour toutes les salariées.


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Ne pas oublier non plus les 10 semaines de protection. Comme pour toutes les salariées.


pas sûre car là l'enfant ayant fait sa rentrée le motif est légitime non?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Oui, c'est à voir. Toujours compliqué pour nous (enfin pour celles encore en capacité de procréer).


----------



## Griselda (8 Juillet 2022)

Il semble que même l'entrée à l'école ne soit pas considéré comme motif impérieux car ce n'est pas parce qu'il part à l'école qu'il ne pourrait pas poursuivre un accueil chez elle.
Je pensais que oui mais il semble que non.
Le mieux est de contacter l'inspection du travail qui devrait savoir vous répondre avec exactitude.


----------

